# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  donde estan todos?

## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Yo sigo por aqu

----------


## basurero

jajaja me hab

----------


## Vespre

No lo digo por la profesi

----------


## kasper

estoy leendo, pero no escribo   ::  
ademas mi tema "Turkce" esta muerta   ::   tampoco nadie escribe :P

----------


## Vespre

Es l

----------


## Yazeed

Yo no soy hispano, pero vivo en Canada..

----------


## Vespre



----------


## basurero

Jeje me pasa muy bien lo de insultarme.

----------


## zomby_pengy

Soy hispano, pero vivo en California. 
Estoy aqui! Demos una fiesta!!   ::

----------


## basurero

Yo puedo traer la vodka.

----------


## Galince

> Demos una fiesta!!

 Hola a todos!!
En Moscu manana sera una fiesta latinoamericana!! No se seguramente que vamos a hacer, pero yo voy a hacer muuuchas fotos..   ::  
Si querais voy a mostrarlos despues.. para ponervos envidiosos   ::   
Mi maaaadre!!! Perdonadme por mi frances  ::

----------


## kasper

me encantaria verlos   ::    
Pero que fiesta y donde sera?   ::

----------


## Galince

> Pero que fiesta y donde sera?

 Pues, lo se solo que sera en el instituto de America Latina 
Desde las 12 a hasta las 16... 
m.Tretiakovskaya
B. Ordinka, 21 
Pero yo llegare solo a las 14 
Ven!!   ::

----------


## kasper

gracias por la info
y el precio?  ::

----------


## basurero

Quiero volar directamente a Mosc

----------


## kasper

...hehehe y para conocernos  ::   ::   ::

----------


## zomby_pengy

Quiero conocerlos a algienes latinamericas de Moscu!!!!! Pero, vivo en California. ='(

----------


## Galince

> me encantaria verlos

 Aqui estan las fotos de Festival Latino..  ::  *kasper*, tienes mas?

----------


## kasper

no fui   ::

----------


## heitor91

Ahora, estoy en San Pablo (S

----------

